

Ask HN: Keeping ip logs for my web site, am I obligated to do that ? - oron

Question to fellow HNrs, am I obligated by law in US to keep logs of visitors to my web site, i.e keep all access logs and ip addresses ? and if the answer is yes for how far back in history ?
======
BryanBigs
No.

